# Two new Italian girlfriends,,,



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

For many many years I have wanted a Beretta 87 Cheetah,,,
Well I finally bit the bullet and ordered a brand new one for myself.

Then not one week later I walk into the Evil Pawn Shop just to browse,,,
There behind the glass was a very nice Model 85BB with two magazines for only $435.00










Now I am the proud owner of not one Cheetah, but two of them

I really hate that pawn shop! :mrgreen:

Aarond H. Graham


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I had one back in 1978--I don't think it was called a Cheetah back then but a 13 round .380 with DA on the first shot. It was, as I recall a light recoiling weapon. I traded it in on a Walther PPKS in stainless steel. I was enamored with the idea of stainless steel weapons, my Gold Cup was SS and so was my Centenial.

I had two Berettas back then, the Cheetah and a .25 in single action only. I forget the model number. Both were perfectly reliable. There were no aftermarket magazines back then and the OEM magazines were very expensive--but functioned perfectly. If you have feed problems and you are using an aftermarket magazine that would be the first place I would look.

I have no memory of its accuracy--only that the grip was quite fat and was a bit too big for my hands.

Nice weapons. Been around a long time.


----------



## draak (May 28, 2011)

Congrats on the Cheetah. I have one with the black grips. It is a nice little sister to my 92 F.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Do you have any idea what it's going to cost to maintain 2 italian ladies?

Ammo costs alone will break you.

But, oh my the fun.

AFS


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

AirForceShooter said:


> Do you have any idea what it's going to cost to maintain 2 italian ladies?
> 
> Ammo costs alone will break you.
> 
> ...


A friend of mine has four cars. I asked him once, "How many miles do you travel with four cars?"

And he replied, "The same number of miles as I would if I had one car."

I think that the same reasoning would apply to the two Italian sisters.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice, congratulations.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Ma Ma Mia! Performance and beauty all in one, just how I like my women. Performance and Ugly only a second option.:smt083


----------



## droptrd (Jul 12, 2011)

Very nice! Conrats. Youve gotta love them Italians


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

> Do you have any idea what it's going to cost to maintain 2 italian ladies?


Not any more than my Bersa pistols in the same calibers.

Once I got them home,,,
Upkeep is the same.

Aarond


----------

